# National Vape Fest.



## TylerD

So where are we going to host this event? 
Most central for everyone will be:




Petrusville!
http://www.discoversouthafrica.co.za/leisure/petrusville-tourism/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

i have been there .. !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Rowan Francis said:


> i have been there .. !


----------



## Al3x

I propose towards the end of this year


----------



## 6ghost9

Yes please! That is like 510kms away from me


----------



## Die Kriek

Remember, we have members in Zim too, and Europe. Tzaneen is a much better choice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We were thinking about doing one for Ecigssa's birthday... its still just an idea at the moment though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

What about at the Vanderkloof holiday resort near Petrusville. Lots of accomodation and venues at the resort. And lots more accommodation nearby.
http://www.vanderkloofdam.co.za/vanderkloof-holiday-resort/
Outside of school holidays will probably the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

this would be cool!


----------



## Heckers

Vape Location

Alternative Vape Location

I dunno, seems appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morne

Yeah.... This will be soooo cool!!! I'm keen


----------



## BumbleBee

Yeah, like Kriek said..... you're forgetting about all of us up north of joburg 

Would be way cool to do this on a big scale, camp out for a couple nights and make a whole weekend of it. Some place with supachoobs for the kids and lots of bushes and trees for us goggas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> What about at the Vanderkloof holiday resort near Petrusville. Lots of accomodation and venues at the resort. And lots more accommodation nearby.
> http://www.vanderkloofdam.co.za/vanderkloof-holiday-resort/
> Outside of school holidays will probably the best.


 
@Andre my dad worked for wateraffairs and he did all the electrical work in that dam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers

Maybe at Silverton?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Die Kriek said:


> Remember, we have members in Zim too, and Europe. Tzaneen is a much better choice


I vote for fairness and arranging it somewhere between Luanda and Lagos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

East London international convention centre. But that's just my suggestion 

http://www.elicc.co.za/

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matuka

Or we need to be closer to the manufacturers who are in China - like Durban.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I think a national fest would be awesome. A whole weekend event. Some form of resort might be the route to go. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@TylerD 

Have a look at Norvals Pond

It is about 5min drive from the Gariep Dam and i know the owner of the Backpackers/Hotel there


https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...4!3e12!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc74f2715eb667aed?hl=en

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9

All I am saying is PE is a nice central area between everyone! Nice smack bang in the middle give or take a few kilos its coastal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

We need a farm - camp out like WOODSTOCK

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> We need a farm - camp out like WOODSTOCK


 
Only you and I will even know what Woodstock was Johan!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Only you and I will even know what Woodstock was Johan!




Shite, forgot it was so long ago


----------



## BumbleBee

6ghost9 said:


> All I am saying is PE is a nice central area between everyone! Nice smack bang in the middle give or take a few kilos its coastal!


That's a 2 day drive for me, nothing central about that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Only you and I will even know what Woodstock was Johan!




Haha I went to the last woodstock there was (The modern version that is  ) back in 2008 - I'm pretty sure it was the same thing though - or close too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha I went to the last woodstock there was (The modern version that is  ) back in 2008 - I'm pretty sure it was the same thing though - or close too



Except for the music, and possibly better protection methods. But I'm sure the drugs haven't changed much if at all.

 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Maybe I should change the suggestion to: ...... like OPPIKOPPI

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> We need a farm - camp out like WOODSTOCK


 
@johan .. i have plenty of a farmer friend here that will be glad to help us out here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

I do like the idea of a resort type thing, accommodation for all and more than likely a venue we will be able to use, the problem is going to be to find a place central enough so that everyone doesn't drive 2 days to get to a place just to pack up and leave again to be home in time for work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

What about Clarens guys? Not as central for the southerners but it's a really beautiful place with some great places to stay and eat.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Rob Fisher said:


> Only you and I will even know what Woodstock was Johan!


 
 hey. i'm not far behind. Younger brother generation.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Maybe I should change the suggestion to: ...... like OPPIKOPPI


 
No... you would have then lost me @johan...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> No... you would have then lost me @johan...


 
It's the alternative for Woodstock for the younger generation, although I've attended a couple of times.

http://www.oppikoppi.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> It's the alternative for Woodstock for the younger generation, although I've attended a couple of times.
> 
> http://www.oppikoppi.co.za/


 
Hehehe yip I knew that... my daughters boyfriend goes every year... 

If the national vape meet becomes a reality then it needs to cater for campers and people who want their own clean flushing porcelain toilet and creature comforts! I spent far too many months in the bush in South West Africa camping and living under the stars and it was all for nothing because they gave the country to the people we fought for all those years and then to rub salt into the wounds they renamed my favorite street in Durban North after them! So the short answer is make it close to a decent hotel... I don't camp anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe yip I knew that... my daughters boyfriend goes every year...
> 
> If the national vape meet becomes a reality then it needs to cater for campers and people who want their own clean flushing porcelain toilet and creature comforts! I spent far too many months in the bush in South West Africa camping and living under the stars and it was all for nothing because they gave the country to the people we fought for all those years and then to rub salt into the wounds they renamed my favorite street in Durban North after them! So the short answer is make it close to a decent hotel... I don't camp anymore.


 
Then I think my initially suggestion is still a good option. Central, all options on accommodation, venues for central meet, fishing, etc:

_What about at the Vanderkloof holiday resort near Petrusville. Lots of accomodation and venues at the resort. And lots more accommodation nearby._
_http://www.vanderkloofdam.co.za/vanderkloof-holiday-resort/_
_Outside of school holidays will probably the best._


----------



## Cat

Petrusville, anything in that area - Colesburg, De Aar, old hotels,...i'm keen.
Farm camping might not be ok for everyone, and maybe more organisation needed, like for ablutions. And subject to weather at the time.
Whatever - anything around there, love it.

That Vanderkloof web page/site doesn't have pics. So...
https://www.google.com/search?q=(Vanderkloof OR petrusville)&rlz=1C1AVSX_enZA401ZA401&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=D97wU8KXH_TT7AbZoYHoBg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAw&biw=1366&bih=653#imgdii=_















PS: Might depend on how many people. Chalets and so on. Some people will only make up their minds a week or so before the time. So we would need a good estimate and then allow for a few more.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe yip I knew that... my daughters boyfriend goes every year...
> 
> If the national vape meet becomes a reality then it needs to cater for campers and people who want their own clean flushing porcelain toilet and creature comforts! I spent far too many months in the bush in South West Africa camping and living under the stars and it was all for nothing because they gave the country to the people we fought for all those years and then to rub salt into the wounds they renamed my favorite street in Durban North after them! So the short answer is make it close to a decent hotel... I don't camp anymore.


 
I agree 90%, but I've cut out the border camping etc. out of my memory, I still enjoy the odd camp in the bush with a joll as long as I don't have to see rows of go-carts or lillies or sleep in a fox hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I agree 90%, but I've cut out the border camping etc. out of my memory, I still enjoy the odd camp in the bush with a joll as long as I don't have to see rows of go-carts or lillies.


 
I got botulism poisoning at that orientation camp before deployment and that was traumatic in a big way I have never been able to eat tinned viennas since then... and every camp after that one I refused to eat tinned meat... hence my army nickname Sgt Pilchard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I got botulism poisoning at that orientation camp before deployment and that was traumatic in a big way I have never been able to eat tinned viennas since then... and every camp after that one I refused to eat tinned meat... hence my army nickname Sgt Pilchard!


 
Weren't they called "ovambo-pielle"? regular gippo's was part of that time and apart from an ugly scar due to a "pine-apple" (claymore) and malaria, I survived but prefer not to think back, it brings too many bad memories that are better left dormant and only good for "dronkverdriet"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Weren't they called "ovambo-pielle"? regular gippo's was part of that time and apart from an ugly scar due to a "pine-apple" (claymore) and malaria, I survived but prefer not to think back, it brings too many bad memories that are better left dormant and only good for "dronkverdriet"


 
They were indeed called "ovambo-pielle"! I had forgotten that... I had gippos many times in my time in the army... but the botulism poisoning was a near death experience... never gonna do that again!

We can have a few brewskies at the Vape meet and talk about good old times and forget the bad old times!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> They were indeed called "ovambo-pielle"! I had forgotten that... I had gippos many times in my time in the army... but the botulism poisoning was a near death experience... never gonna do that again!
> 
> We can have a few brewskies at the Vape meet and talk about good old times and forget the bad old times!


 
Never heard about "botulism" poisoning - googled it just know and is indeed potentially fatal!


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Never heard about "botulism" poisoning - googled it just know and is indeed potentially fatal!


 
Real glad the pineapple just gave you a scar...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Real glad the pineapple just gave you a scar...


 
Yip it was beyond luck, pure grace.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat

ok, OT, and i'm going to move along before i start thinking of it any more, and my friend and i always used to say, whenever we all sit and talk, sure enough the army comes up...it was about 20 years before we got over that, but...you guys might like to read the memoirs of a Russian in Angola, around the time of Cuito Carnavale. Translated, pdf, called "We Never Saw It Even In Afghanistan." His role, and others with him, high-ranking officers, was to train Angolans. Which did not work out well, and there was one Russian who got into trouble because he thought the only way to deal with the Angolan soldiers was to klap them.	Some interesting stuff. Sometimes, they didn't get much sleep or, when they did, they woke up with a BANG, days and weeks on end. The one story that i thought was so funny is about the message the South Africans sent to the Russians, pamphlet bombs, shortly before they did an attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

We had our Paintball Nationals at Gariep Dam, Nice resort and caters for campers and they have some nice chalets that are very comfy.
BUT the major problem with having it smack dab in the middle of the country is EVERYONE will have to drive a hell of a long way, my suggestion is to have it in a major city, this way it will be easy to fly in, have the meet and then fly out. Before you tell me its expensive to fly, just remember that it is exactly 1000km from where I am to Gariep Dam, that is alot of petrol there and back and one hell of a drive.
I would say have it in Cape Town or Jhb. Having it there will also encourage some who dont vape to attend whereas if you have it at a resort in the middle of nowhere it will only be the 10 forumites who can afford to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## TylerD

Rooigevaar said:


> We had our Paintball Nationals at Gariep Dam, Nice resort and caters for campers and they have some nice chalets that are very comfy.
> BUT the major problem with having it smack dab in the middle of the country is EVERYONE will have to drive a hell of a long way, my suggestion is to have it in a major city, this way it will be easy to fly in, have the meet and then fly out. Before you tell me its expensive to fly, just remember that it is exactly 1000km from where I am to Gariep Dam, that is alot of petrol there and back and one hell of a drive.
> I would say have it in Cape Town or Jhb. Having it there will also encourage some who dont vape to attend whereas if you have it at a resort in the middle of nowhere it will only be the 10 forumites who can afford to go.


Good point. Makes sense. Just did't want anyone to feel it's unfair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> We had our Paintball Nationals at Gariep Dam, Nice resort and caters for campers and they have some nice chalets that are very comfy.
> BUT the major problem with having it smack dab in the middle of the country is EVERYONE will have to drive a hell of a long way, my suggestion is to have it in a major city, this way it will be easy to fly in, have the meet and then fly out. Before you tell me its expensive to fly, just remember that it is exactly 1000km from where I am to Gariep Dam, that is alot of petrol there and back and one hell of a drive.
> I would say have it in Cape Town or Jhb. Having it there will also encourage some who dont vape to attend whereas if you have it at a resort in the middle of nowhere it will only be the 10 forumites who can afford to go.


That is a good point, but if you are more than one vaper in the car it does become considerably more affordable. Yes, time on the road, but for me it will take about the same time to go to the airport, fly, get off, hire a car to get to the venue, drive to the venue. And hiring a car will not be cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> That is a good point, but if you are more than one vaper in the car it does become considerably more affordable. Yes, time on the road, but for me it will take about the same time to go to the airport, fly, get off, hire a car to get to the venue, drive to the venue. And hiring a car will not be cheap.


 

I know they are slow, but what about the bus. Imagine a bus full of vapers lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> I know they are slow, but what about the bus. Imagine a bus full of vapers lol


Lol, cloudy on the road......


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> I know they are slow, but what about the bus. Imagine a bus full of vapers lol


 
We can hire a party bus for the weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar

Andre said:


> That is a good point, but if you are more than one vaper in the car it does become considerably more affordable. Yes, time on the road, but for me it will take about the same time to go to the airport, fly, get off, hire a car to get to the venue, drive to the venue. And hiring a car will not be cheap.


 
Agreed, can't keep everyone happy though. Just to use the Paintball again, last year at Gariep Dam we had about 35 teams compete in the event. This year it will be held in Gauteng and over 80 teams have registered already and it is only August. Making it fair on everyone is going to be a challenge of note, another thing to consider is making it an anual meet, one year in Jhb next in Cpt and year after that in DBN. If you want vendors to show up for the meet you will have to provide them with the feet to make it worth their wile...

This is just my opinion and is based on what I have seen from the Paintball events. One last thing to considder is that ppl generally have freinds or family they can visit and stay with close to the major centres, that increases the likelyhood of someone traveling far to attend.

@Andre I am sure Piketberg is big enough to count as a major city

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

